# Small Budget HX or Dual Boiler Machine



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

My Krups grinder recently packed in and after reading posts on here and elsewhere I have just ordered a new Eureka Mignon to replace it. I have owned and used a Gaggia Cubika machine for the last 10 years, but I am now thinking that it may also be a good idea to upgrade my machine to something that will get the best out my fancy new grinder.

I usually make myself a macchiato every morning and then flat whites for me an my wife plus occasional guests at the weekends. I don't want to have the delay I currently experience with my Gaggia in between making the coffee and steaming the milk, and then again in between additional cups.

My budget is up to around £600 for the machine, either used or new, but I don't want anything too large as I don't want it taking up half the kitchen worktop.

My initial conclusion was to buy a modified Nuova Simonelli Oscar, but unfortunately the looks aren't to my wife's taste so I'm now looking at equivalent alternatives to this so would appreciate any suggestions!

Are the Expobar Pulser or Lelit PL60 any good?


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

I also understand that there is a new Oscar due out early next year so may be willing to wait for that - is it likely to be a significant improvement on the existing model or simply a new stainless steel casing?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Expobar Office Pulsar is a good machine, I have been using one for a couple of years now and its not missed a beat.

£600 is a good budget for a S/H machine as well, when you have enough posts you can keep an eye on the F/S section. An Izzo Alex just sold for under £600 and there is a Fracino Cherub on for £500 at the moment.


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I'll keep an eye out in the for sale section once I am able to view it.

As size I think size is going to be an issue here, for instance the cherub is 18 cm deeper than the Lelit mentioned above. That will make quite a difference on the kitchen worktop.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Lelit is a particularly shallow machine, where have you seen one for sale within your budget?


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

TBH the Lelit is slightly over budget at £676 direct from Lelit.


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

The Fracino Piccino could be an option - it's smaller than I thought it was and a good range of colours which should please SWMBO, although I'm not sure how it stacks up price-wise.

Does anyone know anything about this: http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-my-espresso-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/?gclid=CjwKEAiA7f-yBRDAgdv4jZ-78TwSJAA_WdMaz0aheWcFqPo4yNWNcvtSJOxL8BHpJ_tKCaI1fBbjNhoCIbPw_wcB

It seems to be a modified Piccino made for My Espresso


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What is a semi automatic machine ? How do you make a coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

cthomas said:


> The Fracino Piccino could be an option - it's smaller than I thought it was and a good range of colours which should please SWMBO, although I'm not sure how it stacks up price-wise.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this: http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-my-espresso-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/?gclid=CjwKEAiA7f-yBRDAgdv4jZ-78TwSJAA_WdMaz0aheWcFqPo4yNWNcvtSJOxL8BHpJ_tKCaI1fBbjNhoCIbPw_wcB
> 
> It seems to be a modified Piccino made for My Espresso


Speak to Andy on here if you fancy that machine, think he deals with them direct.

Its a dual boiler but without the hot water tap, never seen one before.

@coffeebean


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think any DB or HX machine can be considered semi-automatic, maybe a lever would be considered fully manual.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> I think any DB or HX machine can be considered semi-automatic, maybe a lever would be considered fully manual.


Yep and I think:

- auto is where you press the shot button and it does everything else - 'switching off' based on time or weight or volume of liquid or what way the wind is blowing...

- semi auto is where you press on and off to pull a shot and it does everything else


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Fracino 'my espresso' Piccino is a bit of an oddity.

It seems to be a custom design specifically for My Espresso but cheaper than its regular counterpart, IMO its actually the better looking machine. The lack of hot water tap is a pain, and descaling is going to be a royal PITA. There is essentially zero information out there on this variant, what or why it is different or cheaper. My Espresso have a generally bad reputation for customer service, but these reports are mixed. How they managed to get Fracino to custom design a machine for them is beyond me, they dont come across as a company with huge financial backing.


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

h1udd said:


> What is a semi automatic machine ? How do you make a coffee


Not sure what this has to do with the original post?


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Dylan said:


> The Fracino 'my espresso' Piccino is a bit of an oddity.
> 
> It seems to be a custom design specifically for My Espresso but cheaper than its regular counterpart, IMO its actually the better looking machine. The lack of hot water tap is a pain, and descaling is going to be a royal PITA. There is essentially zero information out there on this variant, what or why it is different or cheaper. My Espresso have a generally bad reputation for customer service, but these reports are mixed. How they managed to get Fracino to custom design a machine for them is beyond me, they dont come across as a company with huge financial backing.


I have emailed Fracino directly to ask them if they know what the difference is. I'll let you know if they reply


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Fracino's reply:

"They both work in the same way,the only difference are the aesthetics of the machine."

So it's purely down to looks as the My Espresso version is £599 whereas the original is available from cater-kwik at £574.94. I have to agree that the My Espresso version does look slightly better, but I may go for the original for ease of maintenance, plus the option of a different colour.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would ask Fracino if they supply all spares for it, it is very likely.

Other than the control panel on the MyEspresso one (should it fail), I cant see why maintenance would be harder.


----------



## cthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The MyEspresso version is a rebadged prototype of the Piccino. The regular Piccino was updated after about 18 months or so, the MyEspresso version wasn't. I can do you a regular Piccino direct to you from the factory for £650 delivered


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you're willing to ship in from abroad Expobar HXs can be had for £650 excluding PayPal fee (+3.5%) and shipping, Pulsers for less.

Risks are if there is a major problem you'll have to ship the machine back, you'll also need to send it back if you're not able to replace a bad part if there are any. The seller has previously replaced a faulty PID for another user and offered a me a £50 refund for having to tighten up a bolt to stop a leak (which I never bothered to chase up), so I wouldn't expect bad support. I believe the machines are shipped straight from the factory. http://www.espresso-machines.nu

If you're going down the hx route though, why not go for a Fracino.


----------

